

Let's Be Friends (How I use Twitter for business.) - maxstoller
http://spencerfry.com/lets-be-friends

======
spencerfry
I'd be interested in hearing other people's strategies.

~~~
steveklabnik
Since my startup is just getting off the ground, I can tell you more about
interacting with companies via Twitter from the consumer's perspective.

I actually recently had a little spat with Verizon over a bill. I posted some
sort of generic comment about my frustration on Twitter, and within an hour,
the local Verizion account had @replied me to ask if there was anything that
they could do. This led to a ton of phone calls, and general customer service
stuff, and in the end, I think my problems are fixed. It surely makes me want
to stick with them more than move to a different company, because at least
they're paying some kind of attention, even if they're not ideal.

I think that Twitter for businesses should work the same way as Twitter for a
person; it's a great tool to humanize a company. Just interact with people the
same way that you would as an individual, talk to people, RT cool relevant
things that you see, etc.

